# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Murder In Walford

## katherine

in todays sunday papers there is the cast of eastenders all grouped around a grave 
it says one of its own has been murdered in a xmas and new year storyline that will grip the nation but they are tight lipped as to who it is

the clues i get are it is DENNIS 
what does everyone else think

----------


## Jada-GDR

*OMFG  
i take it this isnt nana we're talking about cause she doesnt get murdered.
i wonder who it is...? *

----------


## xsoftladybugx

OMFG!! I really dont have any idea to who it is.... How does jonny leave?? Maybe its him...  :Confused:

----------


## katherine

i doubt it is johnny because in some of the pics in the paper you see sharon sitting by the open grave when everyone else has gone and also another pic of dot mourning on her own
the clues i see are out of all the mourners dennis is not among them
also dennis and dot are close so dot could be mourning him
and with sharon at the graveside on her own also mourning
it cant be den hes already buried 
i say its DENNIS

----------


## eastenders mad

he doesn't leave for good yet he is leaving soon but comes back then leaves for good. i think.

----------


## Layne

I have seen the pictures and it indeed does look possibly like dennis fueral, but we don't know  :Crying: 
I didn't know anything about a murer though!
what paper was it?

----------


## kirsty_g

i think its dennis

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I thought it was confirmed that they wouldnt be killing him off?   :EEK!:   :Confused:  

hope its not him! that'll be so sad! Although i must admit it'll be great tv because he's such a loved character!   :Crying:

----------


## ***Virgo***

I really hope its not dennis!

----------


## Kim

Dennis or Grant I would think. Maybe you should add a poll to the thread?

----------


## Kim

Can someone scan in the pictures?

----------


## shannisrules

nnooo i never knew he would be killed off does anyone have any pictures of the newspaper?

----------


## Layne

i Have seen them, i don't have them though they aren't mine to post!
Likely suspects

Sam-Well just because she is leaving and it could be her, also rumours about her dying

Chrissie-there were rumours going round that she would indeed die/commit suicide

Dennis-Obvoius choise but i don't believe it

Nana-Could be pictures from nan's funeral, but i doubt it

Alfie:It could be him?

Jim: Dot is on the pictures, but nothing has been said about him leaving

kat: Urmmm well she is leaving too


Any more you can think of?


I think Sam!

----------


## Kim

What about Grant as he is returning early 06 and there were rumors about Johnny killing a Mitchell.

----------


## Luna

i'll scan them just now

----------


## Lennie

OMG - not another murder in EE

----------


## Layne

> i'll scan them just now


thanks you! x

----------


## Luna



----------


## Layne

> 


thanks for posting luna, urmmm whatpaper is this?

----------


## Luna

news of the world - ive tried to make it bigger but it's just not working

----------


## katherine

well its not jim cause hes one of the mourners in the sunday people
and its not grant because hes back in early 2006 for 4 months and this murder is xmas and new year
i still say dennis

----------


## Bryan

i bet ya what it is, is basically pics of nana moons funeral, and we know the tabloids are ones for a fake spoiler: nana moon burning in the vic was circulated not long ago....bbc have announced that dennis will not be killed off, and why would they have 2 funerals in a week!? i bet my bottom dollar a that this is nanas funeral, and the press are telling some porkies...

----------


## katherine

> i bet ya what it is, is basically pics of nana moons funeral, and we know the tabloids are ones for a fake spoiler: nana moon burning in the vic was circulated not long ago....bbc have announced that dennis will not be killed off, and why would they have 2 funerals in a week!? i bet my bottom dollar a that this is nanas funeral, and the press are telling some porkies...


if thats the case then why would phil mitchell turn up at the funeral also in the sunday people where is alfie and why would sam sit at nanas grave

----------


## Kim

Looks like Dennis to me... Given the Sharon picture....

----------


## Lennie

It's definately Dennis who dies then

----------


## Lennie

> Looks like Dennis to me... Given the Sharon picture....


and Dot standing at the grave, they were close

----------


## Kim

Yeah, Dot is like a second mum to Dennis.

----------


## Bryan

> if thats the case then why would phil mitchell turn up at the funeral also in the sunday people where is alfie and why would sam sit at nanas grave


its sounds as tough your suggesting that grant dies? well he isnt going to return until next year... so i doubt that...and sam at the grave? shes leaving next week! what is this a joke or something on behalf of the papers!?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

If you upload it on imageshack it should make it bigger  :Ponder:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Well seems as they choosen Dot and Sharon... looking  :Sad:  so... I say Dennis... *runs away crying*...

----------


## Bryan

dennis dying?

what about the bbc confirming that the door is being left open for dennis?

why would there be two funerals in one week?

surely by now we'd have heard of some senstaional storyline about the death of one of the shows biggest characters?

if this is true, which i somehow doubt... then sharon really has no look with the men in her life, maybe she'll turn lesbian and run off with naomi!   :Lol:

----------


## Florijo

It looks like it is Sharon sitting by the grave, not Sam. I won't believe this until I get better proof.

----------


## Bryan

> It looks like it is Sharon sitting by the grave, not Sam. I won't believe this until I get better proof.


exactly! kim medcalf have left the show! so sam wouldnt be at the funeral! anyone who says that sam and sharon look the same deserves a slap! sharon is in a much better league than sam!

----------


## katherine

> its sounds as tough your suggesting that grant dies? well he isnt going to return until next year... so i doubt that...and sam at the grave? shes leaving next week! what is this a joke or something on behalf of the papers!?


sorry i meant sharon not sam

----------


## kirsty_g

it could be chrissie

----------


## Bryan

> sorry i meant sharon not sam


oh well at least that mystery is cleared up, ive seen pictures of sharon at nanas funeral so maybe its that, why she would be sitting at nanas grave i have no idea?

----------


## Florijo

Maybe Sharon goes to sit by Nana's grave because she is feeling in a mournful mood about the fact that now her mum and dad are both dead.

----------


## Bryan

> Maybe Sharon goes to sit by Nana's grave because she is feeling in a mournful mood about the fact that now her mum and dad are both dead.


i was thinking this, and somehow for some reason it influences her decison to leave walford and live life to the full???   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Nana Moon's funeral was filmed at a crematorium I think, not a graveyard.

I think it's Dennis that dies.

----------


## Layne

> it could be chrissie



no-one would be at chrisie's funeral, well i highly doubt it anyway, i have seen laot of scans now, and pauline is cryin i highly highly doubt she would be cryong over chrissie, but it isn't dennis it can't be 
noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Crying: 
It'll be the worse christmas ever

----------


## sarah21

Weren't the rumours that one couple would leave together happy and one would part forever? That would certainly be true if it was Dennis. It would also explain why Sharon would leave the Square and come back on her own.

----------


## Layne

I still can't belive it i mean, its Too obvious!
It can't be him and anyway look

Filming today: Episode 922 Tx: 26/12/05
STACEY: It's party time.
YOLANDE: You're throwing a party?
STACEY: At Dennis and Sharon's.
YOLANDE: And you're in charge of invitations are you?
STACEY: I'm in charge of everything.

he is supposed to die on mas so why would stacey say this the day after???
It cant' be dennis nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Crying:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

I could imagine this being trye, amean i very much doubt they would of had sharon dennis kat alfie chrissie and sam all leaviing alive, one of them had to die and as we know alfie chrisse n sam arnt for definate sharon is supposedly returning that only leaves dennis or jonny to consider

----------


## Bryan

somneones posted this on walford web and i thought it was a valid point:




> If it was Kat, little mo would be there, charlie, mo, belinda may even come! Only Stacey is there so its obviously not Kat
> 
> If it was Sam, i would say Billy, Grant, maybe even frank would be there, many people dont like sam after they thought she was a murderer
> 
> If it was Alfie, wheres jake? Kat?All the square would turn out because everyone likes Alfie. And Little Mo would probally be there!
> 
> If it was Chrissie then perhaps a few people would turn up but, dot jim Sharon after whats she did i would be suprised if hardly any of them showed up
> 
> All of it leads to Dennis, Stacey likes him, so does Jim and Dot Sharons crying cause Dennis is her husband. Pat worked with him, i suppose pauline liked him aswell.
> ...

----------


## Layne

I think it is dennis, i don't want it to be but i mean its way to obvoius and i don't want  to believe it

----------


## Bryan

we can all try different combinations... who it could be etc, but at the end of the day its only dennis that can fit the criteria!

----------


## Bryan

just had a thought!!!!! who else is sharon close to???? vicky and michelle!!!???

----------


## Florijo

Maybe more characters are there for the funeral, but they are just not in the pictures? Does it say exactly who goes to the funeral?

----------


## soapyclean

Ok some one please get a better pic as that one is hard too see the writing and I cant b bothered going and getting a paper just for that :P

----------


## Layne

> just had a thought!!!!! who else is sharon close to???? vicky and michelle!!!???


yeh but they are both in florida why would they be buried in walford?

----------


## alan45

Personally I think its dopey Dennis. After all he did say that he would not be returning to Eastenders. His death  :Smile:  could be used as an excuse for Sharons annual panto break. IMHO he will be no great loss anyway. He cannot be described as a good actor. His recent onscreen scenes with the Chuckle Brothers have proven this

----------


## Florijo

I doubt it would be Michelle or Vicki. Xmas/New Year storylines are usually major ones and the death of Michelle or Vicki would not be very exciting or major. Also if it were Vicki, then where is Dennis? Or did he leave Sharon to mourn on her own again?

----------


## Bryan

> yeh but they are both in florida why would they be buried in walford?


why was angie buried in walford? michelle and vickys home was walford, and if pauline and sharon had their way theyd make sure that they were buried where they belong...alongside mark, arthur, luo and pete.

----------


## Florijo

There is a bigger version of the NOTW picture on the Walford Web forum as well as two pictures from The People (http://talkwalford.co.uk/ipb/index.p...pic=7885&st=60). I won't post them here as they are not mine.

----------


## soapyclean

All the pics point to it being Dennis, as Sharon wouldnt get that upset over anyone else. Then again in one of the pics it looks like the back of Dennis's head, but why wouldnt he be next to Sharon for the funeral of whomever it is?

Unless they want too keep us guessing who is in the coffin.

----------


## willow

from looking at those i would guess it is dennis

----------


## pops110874

Sorry folks it looks like dennis to me - its definately sharon sitting along by the grave.  and given that she doesnt have her hair done or any make up im almost certain its dennis.

but dont worry, maybe he has had to fake his own death and live in exile in spain.  he'll be back in twenty years time........  :Big Grin:

----------


## willow

> but dont worry, maybe he has had to fake his own death and live in exile in spain. he'll be back in twenty years time........


oh god no!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> if this is true, which i somehow doubt... then sharon really has no look with the men in her life, maybe she'll turn lesbian and run off with naomi!


Lmao!!!  :Rotfl:  Good one BB!!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## instinct

Hi people, i have my own theory can anyone shine some light on it and post sme feedback.

Well a while back i was watching 'this mourning' and they said that ruby was leaving,  well i think that it is her in the coffin and posibly murdered by dennis thats why he is leaving and wont be back and the reason why johnny is not there is because he cant handle it like when he wasnt at his wifes or his other daughters funeral. 

You might be thinking why would dennis kill ruby well i think it is an accident and he was possibly aiming for johnny for revenge for his best friend andy, because we all have been saying for a while when this would come out and that it is a perfect time to do it.

The reason why dot and jim crying i believe cause they were close to johnny.
The reason why sharon crying because she knows that dennis has to leave.
The reason why phil and peggy are there well peggy looked after her.
And its quite obvious why stacey would be there.

So there you have it ladies and gentleman my theory. Any truth in it i dont know?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Hmmm interesting... Ruby... very interesting... good thinking too!!

But they keep aiming it at Sharon and Dot.. why them? Why not the Mitchells or Jane?!

----------


## lollymay

i think dennis

----------


## crazygirl

its dennis you can tell on sharon's face

----------


## alkalinetrio

maybe its a trick

----------


## soapyclean

Oh yeah that would be fun for her wait another 20yrs for him to return NOT!!!!

----------


## Tamzi

Maybe it's just how they've taken the photo. Cut out some of the other characters. As people have said It's been said so many times that Dennis isn't going to die. Though if it was a ratings grabber killing Dennis, I wouldn't put it past ee
xxx

----------


## crazygirl

double click on it to make it a bit bigger

look at sharon and dot's face it has to be dennis and hasnt he just filmed his last scenes last week

----------


## willow

the way sharon is sat by the grave it has to be dennis

----------


## soapyclean

Well if its Nana's funeral it doesnt make sense to have Sharon next to the grave since it would be either Alfie and or Kat

----------


## crazygirl

yea thats what im thinking the way she is sat and the pic of dot standing alone,
she was very close to him

----------


## Florijo

I reckon it is Dennis. I don't think Nigel Harman is ever going to return, and Dennis will not be re-cast, so EE may decide to just kill him off and get a big storyline out of it at the same time. It may have been said that they will not kill Dennis off, but how do we know if that is true or not, the producers may have just told Nigel and others to say that, it does not mean it is true.

----------


## soapyclean

Or they leaking it since they have filmed several endings, and EE have said he's got the open door. Could be there to put us off the real storyline.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Im very confused by this all. When i first read it i thought maybe it was nana and they are just tricking everyone. But why would sharon be upset? Where are the rest of the moons?

If Its Dennis which it seems it might be, it was made lcear he wouldnt be killed off! So why! But yes Sharon and dot are they're fpr obvious reasons. The mitchells for whats happened recently. Bu then if you think about it Dennis isnt really a mouner is he? He dosent liek to how any emotion so thats why he might not be there or may be out of sight.

Ruby, hmmm good idea. But not use. Could explain why sharon is at the grave side if dennis did kill her then she's bound to be upset. But it doesnt seem to add up. 

From what we've seen i think theere is a bit of trickary going on. I doubt we've seen everybody who attends for many reasons. To lead our minds astray. I cant think who it'll be. 

I was thinking chrissie but no one would show. Sam maybe but i think she;s left hasnt she. If it was her it would show why sharon could be upset, after everything she put her through for no reason. 

Im confused i just wanna know!!!!!   :Mad:

----------


## kayla05

Wel im thinking it's dennis, but if there keeping it such a big secret they wouldn't want to give it away, and thats exacally what there doing by showing pictures of Dot and Sharon, so maybe there's a twist im not quite sure what but its just seems so easy of who it is who has died, its a mystery!!

----------


## willow

its bugging me now!!! i want to know!!!

----------


## soapyclean

So do we all this is hurting my brain trying to unravel it all

----------


## willow

> So do we all this is hurting my brain trying to unravel it all


i know, i have brain ache too!!! :Sad:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

some people on Digital Spy are thinking Ian.   :Confused:  

Jane is there, Sharon would be devestated, Dot woulkdnt be too pleased neither would Pauline. Although not sure why peggy and Phil would be there. Maybe for a celebration but surley Ians family wouldnt let them gloat, and where's his kids! I dont think its him. 

Either way who ever it is there are going to be people left out of the pictures to keep us thinking. It coulkd be any one really! (within reason, ie not the people we've seen alive in the pictures!lol)

In one of the pictures it says on a grave thing ; in loving memory of our dear mother'   :Confused:   i think its just a random plaque and doubt it is to do with this funeral, but if it was it would have to be a women who has children wouldnt it. but i think its just in the back ground. im trying to see who else is there in the other picture.

----------


## willow

grant??

----------


## Luna

grant has agreed to come back for four months so it cant be him

----------


## xXxJessxXx

For who ever has the paper or how scanned it does it not have any clues in the actual article or does it just keep you guessing. Ive tried ot read it but its too small.

----------


## Florijo

I don't think it is Ian, we would have heard by now if Adam Woodyatt was leaving. It will be one of the characters that we know are leaving. It is not Sam as she leaves next week, I believe and it can't be Johnny as Billy Murray does not film his final scenes until Feb.

----------


## Luna

> For who ever has the paper or how scanned it does it not have any clues in the actual article or does it just keep you guessing. Ive tried ot read it but its too small.


i'll type it out for you

----------


## Luna

We spotted this walford burial being filmed yesterday but dont worry folks  - we're not going to ruin it for you by lifting the lid on who's in the coffin

The solemn scenes. FIlmed near the BBC studios in Elstree, Herts will be part of a mega Christmas and New Year Plot.

An insider said " Everyone has been sworn to secrecy about what happens. It Could be any one of six characters who are due to leave.

"We hope we can kepp it a secret until fans see it on screen."



Under dots pic it says SOLEMN: Dot at the cemetery

Under the group pic it says SO WHO'S MISSING? Pauline, Jane. Sharon, Phil, Peggy and Dot gather at the graveside

Under the pic with sharon it says - Final Farewell: Sharon takes a last look at the coffin

----------


## willow

who are the 6??

dennis
johnny
nanna
??????????????????

----------


## Luna

Sharon 
Alfie
Kat

----------


## Luna

ooohhhhh ive just remembered on johnathan ross shane mentioned that tish finished filming a week after nigel........

----------


## willow

it must be dennis then..................unless someone is leaving and has not told anyone!!!

----------


## Luna

maybe he's goin gto do a den....you know die then come back (thats if the bbc have confirmed they will be leaving the door open for him)

----------


## willow

please no!!! thats just silly!!
it was bad enough when den did it!!

----------


## Luna

just an idea...... maybe we know he's alive but no one else does

----------


## willow

maybe, its a real puzzler is'nt it!!!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> ooohhhhh ive just remembered on johnathan ross shane mentioned that tish finished filming a week after nigel........


Thanks for typing that up for me!   :Smile:  if tish finshed filming a week after Nigel then maybe it is Dennis.   :Crying:  

So its gonna be like 'who shot Phil' only 'Who's really dead!'

If its six i can think off 

Dennis, Alfie, Kat, Sharon(but she's there) Chrissie, Sam, Jonny

Who are leaving other than Nana. But some of the above have alreayd left and woudnt be there around this time. Others have speculated Ian, Ruby. I think either way we wont find out. They've obviously just shown a selected few who will be at the funeral to throw us off. they will obviously be more people there ie family members of the dead person but they wont show it as it would give it away. I really wanna know now.

----------


## Florijo

There is no way that Kate Harwood or John Yorke would have Dennis do what Den did. That would leave the show open to ridicule from the critics again at just the time when EE is getting back on its feet.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> There is no way that Kate Harwood or John Yorke would have Dennis do what Den did. That would leave the show open to ridicule from the critics again at just the time when EE is getting back on its feet.


I agree i dont thik they'll do it. Whats the point its already been done. I dont think we'll find otu until it airs either.   :Sad:  they will try so hard to keep it a secret.

----------


## willow

> Thanks for typing that up for me!  if tish finshed filming a week after Nigel then maybe it is Dennis.  
> 
> So its gonna be like 'who shot Phil' only 'Who's really dead!'
> 
> If its six i can think off 
> 
> Dennis, Alfie, Kat, Sharon(but she's there) Chrissie, Sam, Jonny
> 
> Who are leaving other than Nana. But some of the above have alreayd left and woudnt be there around this time. Others have speculated Ian, Ruby. I think either way we wont find out. They've obviously just shown a selected few who will be at the funeral to throw us off. they will obviously be more people there ie family members of the dead person but they wont show it as it would give it away. I really wanna know now.


i never thought of chrissie, maybe she will get beaten to death in prison!!

----------


## Florijo

I really hope they do manage to keep it is secret. If any of the rags leak any spoilers or information on this, I will be flipping mad.   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Mad:   :Mad:  

Chrissie sound plausible but then why are Sharon and Dot so upset and would Phil or Peggy really go to her funeral? But would Phil or Peggy really go Dennis' funeral either?

----------


## soapyclean

Not Alfie or Kat since shane's said they left the door open for him, I still think its nana moons funeral with scenes from alternative endings

----------


## sarah21

In the pic that I've got, Pat, Pauline, Sharon, Dot and Jim are on the front row with Stacey by the Vicar. On the back row, is Sonia, Peggy, Phil, Jane, Ian and Joe and I think Martin but it is only the back of him. From that list, I would have thought Dennis. They would all support Sharon.

Apparently the fans will be 'heartbroken' when they discover who it is.

----------


## willow

> I really hope they do manage to keep it is secret. If any of the rags leak any spoilers or information on this, I will be flipping mad.     
> 
> Chrissie sound plausible but then why are Sharon and Dot so upset and would Phil or Peggy really go to her funeral? But would Phil or Peggy really go Dennis' funeral either?


they might have gone just to make sure!

----------


## Florijo

> Not Alfie or Kat since shane's said they left the door open for him, I still think its nana moons funeral with scenes from alternative endings


I never thought about that. There was something in the papers about them having filmed more than one ending at Christmas and New Year.

----------


## Emma-Lou

I think i might be Denniis as Sharon and Dot are really sad when Peggy looks likeshe is sort of smiling but i hope we are not told like normal i will be a good surprise to find out who it really is

----------


## soapyclean

If we're to be upset then its someone we care about and dont want to see gone, theo nly one would be Nana, she's loveable. She's the only one who would bring the whole of the square to her funeral.

----------


## Florijo

It all points to Dennis but that could all just be staged to look like it is Dennis. It says they are trying to keep it all a secret but if that is the case then it won't be much of a secret as all the clues point to Dennis.

Or, it is just Nanas funeral and this is all a load of rubbish. I'm still leading towards it not being true at all until I get better proof.

----------


## Emma-Lou

yeah they could make it so it points to him but suprise us with it being someone else

----------


## soapyclean

Then they ruined the keeping it a secret cos we've all guessed it IF we are right, IF we are wrong then it has too be someone else we love

----------


## Florijo

Does anybody know how reliable are the NOTW and The People when it comes to EE stuff?

----------


## soapyclean

About as reliable as the others, what they should've done was put some more pics of a single actor/ress by the grave really stirred things up

----------


## di marco

> some people on Digital Spy are thinking Ian.


i was thinking it might be ian too

----------


## Johnny Allen

> i was thinking it might be ian too


Ian wouldn't leave, Adam Woodyatt has never expressed an interest in leaving. I think it's Dennis's all the signs are there, my mum says may be its a possible funeral for Alfie, if Alfie killed himself like some say he might . But I say Dennis, it's got to be.

----------


## di marco

if theyre trying to make us guess then it has to be someone who doesnt have family in the picture otherwise its too obvious. or like other people have said its nanas funeral cos theyd be filming those scenes about now

----------


## di marco

omg ive just had a thought, what if the title is right and somones been murdered and what if it is nanas funeral, what if alfie accidently kills nana?

----------


## di marco

the ruby suggestion a few pages back doesnt seem to have any faults in it........................

----------


## Johnny Allen

> omg ive just had a thought, what if the title is right and somones been murdered and what if it is nanas funeral, what if alfie accidently kills nana?


Sorry I feel really bad now, I just laughed out loud at that, not cause of what your saying DiMarco just the thought of it happening, sorry.

----------


## soapyclean

They wouldnt do that to us fans, murder such a lovely person she has no enemies and they did the aided suicide in 2000 with dot and ethel.

----------


## di marco

> They wouldnt do that to us fans, murder such a lovely person she has no enemies and they did the aided suicide in 2000 with dot and ethel.


yes but maybe he doesnt mean to kill her, its an accident, or maybe he thinks it would be best to put her out of her misery but she doesnt ask him to so it wouldnt be aided suicide?

----------


## xCharliex

Gotta be Dennis! Unless its a surprise and its IAN!!! lol he is no-where in sight on them piccies

----------


## Florijo

We would know if Adam Woodyatt was leaving, so it can't be Ian. Sorry Dennis fans it must be Dennis. Not too bothered myself, I just want a good storyline.

----------


## xCharliex

If you look at the pictures carefully you will notice that Peggy and Phil have a slight smirk on their face! Why would this be if it was Dennis? Maybe they Phil has another falling out with him, but i could understand if it was Ian who died then they would be smug, im just looking at it as a long shot! i assume we would have heard if it was Ian that was leaving. You never know though.

Although my odds are still on Dennis

----------


## xCharliex

Heres a bigger piccy look at Phil and Peggys smug faces

----------


## Tanya

what if it's alfie? it doesn't actually say a murder, the paper i read says someone is killed of that doesn't mean someone kills them, wasn't there a suggestion that he commits suicide?

on the other hand it could be dennis because a while back it said one couple will be split up for good and i don't know if you noticed but in the pictures it shows half of a gravestone it says in loving memorey of a beloved brother and husband, he is sharrons brother + husband so it could be???

----------


## di marco

if it doesnt say it was murder, just that someone dies, then it could be nanas funeral

----------


## xCharliex

> if it doesnt say it was murder, just that someone dies, then it could be nanas funeral


Then where is Alfie and the rest of the Slaters? Sharon wouldnt be at the front, its not Nanas Sharon wouldnt look so upset, ive never even seen them communicate

----------


## di marco

> Then where is Alfie and the rest of the Slaters? Sharon wouldnt be at the front, its not Nanas Sharon wouldnt look so upset, ive never even seen them communicate


yeh but what im saying is, if they didnt want to give it away then the pics are really obvious that its dennis

----------


## Florijo

I reckon now Sam is free and Chrissie is in jail, Dennis and Phil will have their feud again and this could lead to Dennis' death. It may also involve Johnny as well. Maybe he kills Dennis because Dennis finds out about him killing Andy. If it is Dennis, then I suspect it will involve Phil or Johnny. 

Even though Phil and Peggy don't get on with Ian, I don't see them being smug about him dying. Ian was just a nuisance to Phil. I'm not saying Phil would be that bothered if Ian died, I just can't see him being overly happy about it either, unlike when Steve Owen died. Plus we definatly would have heard if Adam was leaving and the article does say "It Could be any one of six characters who are due to leave", and Ian is not due to leave.

----------


## di marco

> "It Could be any one of six characters who are due to leave"


it could be, that means it might not, maybe its johnny?

----------


## xCharliex

> if it doesnt say it was murder, just that someone dies, then it could be nanas funeral


Personally i think it was the whole point in the papers printing them piccies, they have more or less given it away saying its Dennis with the fact most of the pics are concentrated on Sharon, and to be fair if it wasnt Dennis then he would be at Sharons side.

It could be a re-burial of Dirty Den if the cops had to dig up his body again, but thats highly unlikely

----------


## Florijo

Maybe they are staged pictures. I don't know how they can say they want to keep it a secret when everything points to Dennis. John Yorke did the whole 'Who Shot Phil?' storyline so he must know how to keep things like this secret. It just seems so odd.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think it is ian because why would jane be their if it was dennis

----------


## angelblue

Oh noooooooo i cant believe it nooooooooo dont die i hope its not him but it does look like i cant watch another xmas depressing   :Crying:

----------


## Florijo

It can't be Ian. We would know if it were Ian as it would have been announced by the BBC by now that Adam Woodyatt was leaving and it has not. If it were Ian, Jane would be at the front of the group, where Sharon is and not at the back and she would also be with his kids, Peter and Lucy. Also it is perfectly reasonable that Jane would be there as most the Square usually go to a funeral of a resident, unless it is someone that they really hated.

----------


## kelly05

An Eastenders source told the Daily Star the following:

"Viewers won't see this coming. It is tragic and sudden, so there are bound to be lots of tears. The character is one of the five who are leaving, and their death will be even bigger than any before it. But viwers will have to wait, as they are not going to let this get leaked. The opportunity wasa there to produce a shocking exit for one of the cast and that's exactly what they've done. The actor agreed that the exit was suitably explosive. It really is fantastic stuff. Although it's the end of one character's life, it is the start of a massive storyline as locals try to come to terms with it."

It's going to be great. I am guessing that it is Dennis, cos I think if it was someone else, then surely he would be at the funeral with Sharon. However I think EE are really playing with our minds, and I think in a way the photos have been made to start us all talking about it and keep us in suspense. There is an interesting photo of Peggy, throwing soil into the grave. She looks like she is grieving alot as well, and I just wonder would she reaaly play a big part in the funeral of Dennis? Why would she be throwing soil into the grave??
Can't wait to see this all unfold, and for once I genuinely hope that we don't find out who it is until the episode is aired..

----------


## katherine

> if it doesnt say it was murder, just that someone dies, then it could be nanas funeral


sorry but in the sunday people it does say murder

----------


## Bad Wolf

it might be Ian- he was quoted in inside soap this week saying he wont be there forever????

but i think it will be dennis...sob

----------


## Florijo

> it might be Ian- he was quoted in inside soap this week saying he wont be there forever????
> 
> but i think it will be dennis...sob


Yes, but it would have been announced by now if Ian was leaving just like it was for Sharon, Dennis, Alfie and Kat. Plus the article says that "The character is one of the five who are leaving, and their death will be even bigger than any before it." 

It must be Dennis.

----------


## angelblue

> Yes, but it would have been announced by now if Ian was leaving. Plus the article says that "The character is one of the five who are leaving, and their death will be even bigger than any before it."


I hate to say but i think it is dennis they have said their death will be even bigger than any before it and because he is such a popular character with fans they think it will be big   :Sad:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh it must be dennis is this a cue to get sharon back with grant.  Oh my Goodness!!!

----------


## crazygirl

its not grant because grant returns in january
its not johnny because he leaves in febuary
its not nana because she was cremated and the coffin looks too big for her anyway
so my guess is dennis

----------


## Florijo

100 % Dennis. Sharon is meant to return next year without Dennis, and after everything Sharon and Dennis have been through, there is no way that they would just split up. The only plausible way that they could split Dennis and Sharon up would be either death or jail.

----------


## samantha nixon

when i saw this i thought it was dennis but then like some one else said they might want you to think its dennis then it could be some one else

----------


## soapyclean

ok, Kat/Alfie, Dennis/Sharon whose the fifth that is leaving? We know its not Alfie since he has been left the door open, Sharon is coming back next year, Kat will probably leave with Alfie.
So its between Dennis and this other person, and since we have all guessed its Dennis it must be the other person that is leaving at xmas NANA??????

----------


## angelblue

also chrissie is leaving   :Smile:  

I dont get why they cant put him in prison instead of dying  :Sad:

----------


## Florijo

:Lol:  This thread has already got 15 pages and it was only started today.   :Smile:  

It could just be Nana's funeral but I would have thought Alfie would have been at the front where Sharon is and Alfie is not mentioned in the list of mourners.

----------


## samantha nixon

nana's funeral has already been shown in the paper so i dont think it woud be hers

----------


## soapyclean

Or they could be showing us the alternative endings to keep us guessin who it is

----------


## Johnny Allen

> nana's funeral has already been shown in the paper so i dont think it woud be hers


Exactly eveyone knows she's dying, this one is a suprise, it's got to be Dennis, it's just got to be.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think it is ian because sharon is best friends with hi  and pauline is related and dot likes him

----------


## angelblue

> Exactly eveyone knows she's dying, this one is a suprise, it's got to be Dennis, it's just got to be.


For some reason i find it to predictable for ee what is going on they want the wow factor for viewers to be gripped and to have great ratings at xams to beat corrie but why are they leaking such a explosive storyline so quickly i hope they are throwing us off course but i am clutching at straws here  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *Morrigan*

Looks to me like it's bye bye Dennis. Feel so sorry for Sharon if it is, she only has Vicky left.

----------


## soapyclean

If its truly explosive and these are fake pics they done their job

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think it is den now because they have to dig up the body cause they got the real murder

----------


## Lennie

> double click on it to make it a bit bigger
> 
> look at sharon and dot's face it has to be dennis and hasnt he just filmed his last scenes last week


Its so obvious

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i hope it isn't i like dennis

----------


## [email protected]

I think ive found the back of Dennis's head!!!!!



I've also had and idea, what if the police have had to dig the body back up, for evidence, because they have found the real murderer??????
Because the police have the authority to do it, so its possible.

anyone think this is possible, just and idea

----------


## Florijo

> i think it is den now because they have to dig up the body cause they got the real murder


They would not dig up Den just because they found out who really killed him. Sorry, would not happen. They would only dig Den back up if they needed to get evidence from his body and they don't. They already know how Den died and Chrissie has confessed. End of. 

I wish people would stop saying it is Ian. Ian has been in the show for years, this storyline is happening in the next few months, it would have been announced on the EastEnders website if Ian was leaving. It has not, so it is not Ian.

I don't think that is Dennis' head. If it was he would be where the other cast members were, and not behind the crew. The person to the top left of the head in question has a camera in his hand.

----------


## soapyclean

sure looks like it, so who is in the coffin???? any other pics of the back of his head?

----------


## [email protected]

> sure looks like it, so who is in the coffin???? any other pics of the back of his head?


thats what i though it look like it, he might just be about to turn up (come into the scene.

well it was just and ideaa bout its being dirrty dens funeal it might not be infact probably isnt but its a possibility.

But i still have to say that looks well like dennis from behind!

----------


## angelblue

> thats what i though it look like it, he might just be about to turn up (come into the scene.
> 
> well it was just and ideaa bout its being dirrty dens funeal it might not be infact probably isnt but its a possibility.
> 
> But i still have to say that looks well like dennis from behind!


I hope you are right babe i hope he does come into the scene i just want a happy ending for once 

Is it possible the bbc faked these pics to throw us of course anyone know  :Ponder:

----------


## Leahxxx

i think it might be Ian's head and i would think its Dennis as otherwise wouldnt he be next to sharon!!!???? also most pictures are of sharon grieving and then there's Dot. It would also make sense as Dennis is supposed to be leaving...

----------


## [email protected]

again why would stacey be there looking sad if it was Ian omg its doing my head in now lol

----------


## [email protected]

to be honest it could be anyone, just because ee have sed only 6 people are leaving kat,alfie,sharon,dennis,nana,johnny. doesnt mean it cant be someone else other then them in the coffin, they could be keeping someones exsit a secret??????

I dunno its proper doing my head in think of who it might be

----------


## Luna

i dont think that pic could be dennis' head. If it was why isn't he standing beside sharon??

----------


## sarah21

> i dont think that pic could be dennis' head. If it was why isn't he standing beside sharon??


Looks like Martin to me   :Big Grin: 

It's definitely not Ian, he is in the picture stood between Jane and Joe.

----------


## Luna

martins standing at the other side of the grave

----------


## sarah21

> martins standing at the other side of the grave


Sorry, which head are we talking about then? Martin is standing with his back to the camera by Sonia isn't he? Which other head are we talking about??

----------


## soapyclean

Its not Ians cos I THINK Ian is to the left of the group, IF its Dennis he'd let Sharon have her good byes and then go to her. Its too easy if its Dennis, as that would ruin them keeping it secret.

----------


## Florijo

It is 100 percent not Ian as he features in several webcam snippets for January '06 episodes (see the Webcam Updates and Pictures thread).

----------


## sanddennislover

Oh  Hell This Is Doing My Head In Now  It Been In M My Head Sincie I  Went To Woolholths With My Mum And And Just Scream And Drop The Paper When I Could See Not Dennis  On There My Mum Came Running To Me Say Emma Whats Wrong I Just Went Look At This  She Just Went Oh That  Do Not Worry It Only A Enders I Just Went Only  And And It Driving Me Mad Who It Could Be ???

----------


## angelblue

I dont how true this i might be wrong but a few an ago in the newspaper it was quoted that they were doing alternative ending happy and sad and that the producers would decide which ones would go out at the last minute so we might not get the ending we all expecting that dennis dies 

 :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

it could be two people who die, which would explain why some people are there even when they didn't know the person that well but could have known the other one.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> I think ive found the back of Dennis's head!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had and idea, what if the police have had to dig the body back up, for evidence, because they have found the real murderer??????
> Because the police have the authority to do it, so its possible.
> 
> anyone think this is possible, just and idea


yes that is dennis head  no it a mile of

----------


## hannah-mj

I think its dennis but i really hope i isnt , maybe the papaers are showing the pics of sharon to suggest its dennis? but maybe t really isnt and they wanna trick us .... :Big Grin:  maybe ..it could happen  :Sad:

----------


## hannah-mj

oh wait that pic does look like Dennis.....? hmmm

----------


## di marco

> yes that is dennis head  no it a mile of


just cos thats dennis head in that shot dont mean he hasnt died, he just might be standing there cos they needed him to film something else?

----------


## angelblue

okay i have a brain teaser i was watching this morning a few week ago were sharon marshall was on the red carpet it was said that tish and nigel finish fliming on the same day and also we all thought they finished last saturday but these pics were taken yesterday so how is that possible

----------


## di marco

im so confused, this is hurting my brain!

----------


## di marco

i  trying to think which character would have all those people at their funeral who are in the picture and cant think of anyone!

----------


## BlackKat

Nigel and Tish didn't finish filming on the same day -- some people over on NHO went to Elstree on Nigel's last day and saw him driving out. Apparently he said that it wasn't Tish's last day but it was his.

And this was filmed yesterday so obviously Tish hasn't finished yet.


I think either the EE producers have gotten miles better at red herrings and fake outs with the press, or it's Dennis. Going by the pictures the only one that makes any sense is that it's Dennis.

----------


## Lennie

I still think its Dennis

----------


## angelblue

> Nigel and Tish didn't finish filming on the same day -- some people over on NHO went to Elstree on Nigel's last day and saw him driving out. Apparently he said that it wasn't Tish's last day but it was his.
> 
> And this was filmed yesterday so obviously Tish hasn't finished yet.
> 
> 
> I think either the EE producers have gotten miles better at red herrings and fake outs with the press, or it's Dennis. Going by the pictures the only one that makes any sense is that it's Dennis.


I think its quite clear thats it either dennis even if he doesnt die i dont think they get a happy ending anyway    :Sad:

----------


## Florijo

I've got to hand it to the guys and girls at EastEnders, they sure know how to confuse and tease EE fans!   :Smile:  

I'm still thinking it is Dennis (I don't believe that is Dennis' head) but it could all just be a fake spoiler to mess with everybody's head and to create excitment   :Cheer:  .

----------


## Chantelle

Woo hoo!!!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

I can only hope its dennis.  But it seems too obvious, so maybe its not  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .....aw gutted  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Florijo

> Woo hoo!!!!   
> 
> I can only hope its dennis.  But it seems too obvious, so maybe its not  .....aw gutted


  :Lol:  Not a Dennis fan then?

----------


## stewartie2001

yep have to agree id say it was dennis...especially if it says about sharon sitting by the grave and Dot does love dennis to pieces, all adds up, cant think of anyone esle it could be

----------


## Debs

> 


 
it looks like dennis because of that one of sharon! but i think it is chrissies funeral. only becaise of peggys happy smile!!

----------


## Debs

i think it too confuse us! make us think he is dead when he isnt!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think it too confuse us! make us think he is dead when he isnt!!!


I thought that too debs!!!!!

----------


## Debs

> I thought that too debs!!!!!


 
there just seems to be everyone there some who didnt really like dennis like the mitchells???

----------


## Luna

but you never know phil and dennis might become pally after he helped get sam out

----------


## Debs

> but you never know phil and dennis might become pally after he helped get sam out


 
true!

but pauline is not keen, martin??

----------


## Luna

maybe they are there for sharon??

----------


## CORINNE

unless perhaps it is Jim's funeral! Dot would be standing alone mourning him 2! it would make sense for most of the cast to be at the funeral of Jim.  Maybe sonia isn't being shown because it would make it too obvious who's funeral it was.  Dot and Jim have got invovled with Johnny - since he bought their house may cause problems some how!

----------


## Luna

in the second pic jim is there with dot

----------


## crazygirl

ok peeps i take it we are going to have to wait 6 weeks to watch this episode which will take us to xmas so cast your minds to whats happenibg at xmas, because its only 6 weeks to xmas day

----------


## angelblue

Okay i have just seen pics it is dennis if they are real pics  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> it looks like dennis because of that one of sharon! but i think it is chrissies funeral. only becaise of peggys happy smile!!


but why would people turn up to chrissies funeral?

----------


## di marco

> i think it too confuse us! make us think he is dead when he isnt!!!


thats what i thought cos it seems too obvious, or maybe its a double bluff?

----------


## di marco

> there just seems to be everyone there some who didnt really like dennis like the mitchells???


thats what i thought, but then peggy and phil do seem to be smiling! from one of the bigger fuller cast pics, theres loads of people and im trying to work out who they would all go to a funeral for and i cant work it out!

----------


## di marco

ok i think i may get shouted at here, but anyway. people have been saying they hope it isnt dennis etc etc, and i thought that too to start with as i didnt want denns to die, but think about it, if hes leaving anyway then we arent going to see him again so does it matter if he dies or not? it will be a good storyline and if nigel wasnt going to come back then it makes sense
*waits for attack from angry dennis fans*

----------


## soapyclean

Dennis is far too obvious, we've all guessed its him and why show it if they want to keep us in the dark about it. Now we'll watch it just too prove it was Dennis all along, so EE gets it both ways, us trying to figure it out and us watching it to be proven right/wrong.

----------


## Florijo

If Nigel has 100 percent said he will never come back (I have heard this) then it makes sense to kill him off instead of giving him an exit where he and Sharon just leave to go to America or somewhere. Yes, it means he can never come back (we don't want another Den   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) but they have killed popular characters before (Steve, Tiffany, Cindy, Jamie etc) and they will do again. 

I agree that EE win viewers with this no matter what. I'll have to tape it all though as I won't be here over Xmas and New Year.   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  Its typical, the best Xmas/New Year in EE for the last few years and I'll have to watch it later than everyone else.

----------


## di marco

> Dennis is far too obvious, we've all guessed its him and why show it if they want to keep us in the dark about it. Now we'll watch it just too prove it was Dennis all along, so EE gets it both ways, us trying to figure it out and us watching it to be proven right/wrong.


dennis may be far too obvious, but ive been thinking, maybe thats what they want us to think, that dennis is too obvious and so we think of someone else and then it is actually dennis, like a double bluff sort of thing

----------


## di marco

> If Nigel has 100 percent said he will never come back (I have heard this) then it makes sense to kill him off instead of giving him an exit where he and Sharon just leave to go to America or somewhere. Yes, it means he can never come back (we don't want another Den   ) but they have killed popular characters before (Steve, Tiffany, Cindy, Jamie etc) and they will do again.


i agree, that was my point, that hes leaving for good anyway, so why not kill him off, hes never coming back so at least get a really good storyline out of it

----------


## Debs

> i agree, that was my point, that hes leaving for good anyway, so why not kill him off, hes never coming back so at least get a really good storyline out of it


it would be better to kill him off after evreything that him and sharon have been through to be together i just cant  see them splitting up, espically this soon into their marriage. killing him off would be as you say a better and for me a more believable storyline

----------


## Bryan

tina baker hasnt said who it was, but shes as good as hinted it, she said "sharon and dot are crying buckets at the graveside", now common folks lets think this trough

if it were alfie: it would be jake and kat at the front mourning

if it were chrissie: it would be jake and no-one else

if it were sam: it would be peggy/billy/phil at the front

if it were kat: it would be the slaters and alfie

if it were sharon: then why would she be at the grave of her own funeral?

it were dennis: we know its got be dennis! i bet he's murdered...but by who?

and does anyone else get the idea that johnny is going to leave by getting arrested, because come on, three deaths in less than 3 months?

----------


## angelblue

Well i saw tina baker on LK today and she said the pics were leaked and someone does die  but she couldnt say who it was no surprise their she never knows

----------


## Florijo

I think Johnny is going to involved in what happens to Dennis. Dalton's people may also be involved too, maybe a revenge murder. Johnny did not look happy to see Dennis side with the Mitchells and things could get worse if/when Dennis finds out that Johnny killed Andy. I'd put money on Johnny being involved in the death of Dennis and Johnny leaving by being arrested.

I really wish the papers would stop leaking things, it ruins the whole thing.   :Angry:   :Mad:

----------


## crazygirl

lets see if sharon marshall says anything this week about it! in fact i think i might email a question to her about it!

----------


## angelblue

> lets see if sharon marshall says anything this week about it! in fact i think i might email a question to her about it!


hey a few weeks ago i read ee were fliming mulitiple ending for kat and alfie and sharon and dennis one happy ending for each and one sad ending for both couples and they would decided at the last minute so the pics that we saw could just be a possible ending not a definte ending and an apparently the cast dont even know

----------


## JoeBoy1987

This might seem a strange idea but what about ian! It would explain why sharron and dot are crying and i also saw in one paperr that the mitchels were sort of smiling.

----------


## Jojo

What my wonder is about all of this, is why would Pauline be upset at Dennis dying???  They don't get on.  Yeah, she'd be down because of Sharon, but I don't really think she would shed a tear over it would she??  And where is Ian in the pics??

I just hope all of this is to do with the alternative, rather than yet again, spoiling all of the eppys for us.  I love spoilers, but some things are better held until transmission day...

----------


## crystalsea

I was thinking Ian too - the picture of the person by the graveside, is hard to identify on the screen, so could be Ian's partner or Sharon.

Also, Pauline didn't like Dennis, when Sharon & Dennis were living with her, they bickered all the time.

----------


## Bryan

> This might seem a strange idea but what about ian! It would explain why sharron and dot are crying and i also saw in one paperr that the mitchels were sort of smiling.


that would be brilliant! and jane is there aswell isnt is? oh im liking that idea...

----------


## Florijo

It is not Ian, he is featured in webcam snippets for January '06 episodes.

----------


## sarah21

In Daily Star Sunday, they have on the front row, Pat, Pauline, Sharon, Dot, Jim and Stacey. On the back row is Joe, Ian, Jane, Peggy, Phil, Martin and Sonia.

Tina Baker said this morning that she wasn't allowed to say who it is, but Sharon and Dot are looking very upset.

----------


## crazygirl

its got to be dennis because sharon is taking a break and dennis is leabving for good
but it is a shame because sharon has lost 2 husbands by death

----------


## Bryan

> its got to be dennis because sharon is taking a break and dennis is leabving for good
> but it is a shame because sharon has lost 2 husbands by death


she's only been married twice, she was only engadged to tom

----------


## crazygirl

> she's only been married twice, she was only engadged to tom


i thought she was married to tom! so i thought she had been married 3 times

----------


## soapyclean

She was going to marry Tom but never got too cos of dipstick trevor

----------


## xXxJessxXx

A lot of you are saying if it was (which ecer character) then (so and so) will be there. But if EE are trying to keep it a secret they aint gonna have a picture of everyone in EE at the funeral except the person who's died. That would be totally obvious. Same goes as they probably wouldnt show all the people closest to the person who died in the pictures at the funeral. They are going to try and confuse us but letting us think different alternitives. 

Like if it was Dennis, then they wouldnt show say one or two people who may be mates with him and they maybe would show people you wouldnt think would be there, ie Phil and peggy. 

Same as if it was Alfie they wouldnt show Jake, Kate, little mo and people close to him they are likely to cut some of them out to keep us guessing. 

Another thing, just because you can see sharon crying at the empty hole thing, doesnt mean that is what they will use. They may have just taken a picture of her there and then said right back to relaity and what is actually going to happen. They can easily trick us here. I dont think we can be 100% unless somone very reliable says. 

I think though form what we've seen and heard dennis does seem to be the likely option. But dont be fooled! It might not be, ever hear dof trick photography!?

----------


## xCharliex

> that would be brilliant! and jane is there aswell isnt is? oh im liking that idea...


BB I was the first one who said it could be Ian! read back lol i dont want ppl steling my ideas! lol joke

----------


## angelblue

This is what i found on wandoo entertainment 

A funeral is also being planned for a mystery EastEnder. According to the News of the World, the death forms part of a dramatic Christmas and New Year plot. âEveryone has been sworn to secrecy about what happens,â said a source. âIt could be any one of six characters who are due to leave. We hope we can keep it a secret until fans see it on screen.â 

I am not being funny but why is this source saying this it looks so obvious who it is with the pics and everything if they want to keep it secert why are they leaking it 

This looks a bit fake to mean but i have seen convincing photo but i dont know what to think

----------


## squillyfer

I'm living in hope that its not dennis, although it would make sense and would explain a lot. The thing is we've all been tricked by spoiler photos before. Look at the pictures of Sharon and Grant 'kissing' they were blown way out of proportion I really hope it isnt dennis but it would exlpain why sharon is leaving, why he has said he is never coming back and why the mourners are who they are

----------


## Dutchgirl

Do not wan't to disturb the threadline but Johnny did not buy Jim and Dot's house, Tina prevented that, didn't she?

----------


## _lil_hunni

I think it must be Dennis, All the pictures point to that, and it was never said the door was being left open for him to return. In the daily star apprenty it said
*The actor* agreed that the exit was suitably explosive. It really is fantastic stuff. Although it's the end of one character's life, *it is the start of a massive storyline as locals try to come to terms with it."*

It says actor not actress, and it would affect loads of people if dennis dies. Alfie and Kat aren't gonna die so that leaves jonny and Chrissie, if either of them die locals would have to try hard to come to terms with their deaths.

----------


## dannii_29

okay i have only just read the sun and i seen the pics and i knew stright away it was dennis' coz of the way sharon and dot were i have read this board and the tralk walford board and i have come up with this conclussion lots of people are saying its ian but it cant as in the sun ian is one of the mourners there and some have said that it may be a fix that they are wantin us to think it dennis so that then when it happens we will be shocked that it isnt i love dennis and i dont want him to leave let alone die but think about it eastenders writers and crew are gonna be thinkin the exact same as us that we are gonna think its dennis and then say that it isnt coz there tryin to throw us of the scent well wot if they were smart enough to think 'okay we put these pictures out makin it look like its dennis' funeral they will think we are bluffin and that its a fix not believin it but then it comes out it is him thats dead and we are all shoicked as we think its a fix and that it isnt him' sorry if you dont understand that its just i can think off another way off putting it on here 

and for those who think why is phil and peggy there and ian and jane and why is peggy smirkin well heres my theory phil and peggy are there as sharon sold the pub to the mitchells and helped get sam outta jail plus phil still likes sharon after all and they called a truce i think . ian and jane are there as ian is sharons best mate and jane is his girlfriend hence why he is there and peggy may be shown smirkin but it could be just before or after a take and she has been caught of guard 

and i reallly do hope that u understand this and i really dont want it to be dennis but it does make sense

----------


## angelblue

> okay i have only just read the sun and i seen the pics and i knew stright away it was dennis' coz of the way sharon and dot were i have read this board and the tralk walford board and i have come up with this conclussion lots of people are saying its ian but it cant as in the sun ian is one of the mourners there and some have said that it may be a fix that they are wantin us to think it dennis so that then when it happens we will be shocked that it isnt i love dennis and i dont want him to leave let alone die but think about it eastenders writers and crew are gonna be thinkin the exact same as us that we are gonna think its dennis and then say that it isnt coz there tryin to throw us of the scent well wot if they were smart enough to think 'okay we put these pictures out makin it look like its dennis' funeral they will think we are bluffin and that its a fix not believin it but then it comes out it is him thats dead and we are all shoicked as we think its a fix and that it isnt him' sorry if you dont understand that its just i can think off another way off putting it on here 
> 
> and for those who think why is phil and peggy there and ian and jane and why is peggy smirkin well heres my theory phil and peggy are there as sharon sold the pub to the mitchells and helped get sam outta jail plus phil still likes sharon after all and they called a truce i think . ian and jane are there as ian is sharons best mate and jane is his girlfriend hence why he is there and peggy may be shown smirkin but it could be just before or after a take and she has been caught of guard 
> 
> and i reallly do hope that u understand this and i really dont want it to be dennis but it does make sense


I hope you right babe i seriously dont want it to be dennis but everything point at him at the moment i hope they are fake

----------


## Florijo

Well it might not be Dennis. There was an article in The Sun a while back about how they had filmed alternative endings for Christmas and New Year. 

"'EastEnders' stars will film several different endings for their Christmas episodes â so even they don't know what's going to happen. 

The soap's bosses are desperately trying to keep the festive storylines secret, so they will shoot a number of different outcomes â including one where Kat (Jessie Wallace) and Alfie (Shane Richie) get back together before they leave Albert Square, and another where they split. 

Cast and crew will also be given censored scripts, so they only know what's going on in the scenes they are working on. 

A BBC1 spokesman confirmed to Britain's The Sun newspaper that "happy and sad endings" will be filmed for the Christmas Day double episode and the New Year show, saying: "We will make up our mind which versions to show at the last minute." 
Another storyline being kept top secret is the relationship between newlyweds Dennis and Sharon. 

Heartthrob actor Nigel Harman, who plays Dennis, is leaving the show, while Letitia Dean, who plays Sharon, is taking a break â so, until Christmas, viewers will be kept guessing whether they have a happy or sad ending."

So they may have filmed a funeral for Dennis but it does not mean that they use that ending for Dennis and Sharon.

----------


## dannii_29

true but its just so bad i love sharon and Dennis and dont want them to leave and i used to love kat and alfie but when little mo got involved i didnt like it but i dont want either of them to die coz they are like my 4 favourite characters i just hope that they really arent going to kill of dennis but i suppose if no one finds out who it is then loads of poeple are going to be tunning in on christmas and new years to see it which will boost the figures and will prove that eastenders is back on top where it belongs

----------


## hayley

well looking at everything i think it has to be Dennis but i'm not to sure if they would kill him off!

----------


## hayley

dennis!
it wont be sharon!

----------


## angelblue

Someone has died because if you look on the ee webcam across from the vic were the park they have put flowers so obviously someone dies

----------


## Florijo

> well looking at everything i think it has to be Dennis but i'm not to sure if they would kill him off!


They killed Tiffany off and Steve Owen, both of them popular characters. Sorry to any Dennis fans, but he is nothing special, just another popular character like Tiff and Steve and they will kill him off if they choose too.

----------


## Tamzi

I think it's Dennis. All the evidence points that way.
xxx

----------


## Mindy

[QUOTE=Jada-GDR]*OMFG  
i take it this isnt nana we're talking about cause she doesnt get murdered.
i wonder who it is...? * [/Q 


 :Lol:   OMG u cracked me up!!!! no i dont think it is nana somehow....but i heard alfie is suicidle....but he cnt murder himself .....might be dennis  :Searchme:

----------


## Tamzi

If you click this link a few pictures are labelled the funeral of Dennis Rickman

Dennis' Funeral?

----------


## di marco

> Someone has died because if you look on the ee webcam across from the vic were the park they have put flowers so obviously someone dies


and if theres flowers and stuff outside then it would be a murder or something cos people put flowers where people die (if that makes sense!)

----------


## Tamzi

those pictures also rule out Ian dying as he is in them and Billy Murray is also there, so it's no way it can be Johnny or Ian unless they're ghosts!
xxx

----------


## di marco

> it would be better to kill him off after evreything that him and sharon have been through to be together i just cant  see them splitting up, espically this soon into their marriage. killing him off would be as you say a better and for me a more believable storyline


thats what i thought, if they leave together then sharon comes back by herself then that would be unbelievable and it would also be unbelievable if they leave separately so it seems the only option

----------


## Florijo

It is Letitia Dean's return next year which has effectively meant the end of Mini Den. As people have said, the only way to split the two up in a believable way is death for poor ickle Dennis. If Letitia Dean was never going to come back, like Nigel, then I think they would have had Dennis and Sharon leave together.

----------


## di marco

> It is Letitia Dean's return next year which has effectively meant the end of Mini Den. As people have said, the only way to split the two up in a believable way is death for poor ickle Dennis. If Letitia Dean was never going to come back, like Nigel, then I think they would have had Dennis and Sharon leave together.


yes if neither of them were going to come back then they could have left together. the only other way apart from death which they could separate them is prison

----------


## Kim

The odds are: 25-1 Phil Mitchell, 16-1 Sam Mitchell, 12-1 Chrissie Watts, 13-2 Alfie Moon and the joint favourites are Dennis Rickman and Kat Moon at 2-1.

----------


## crazygirl

oh come on everyone its dennis

----------


## sarah21

On the Rexfeatures site, they have 19 pictures of this event and they have called it 'The Funeral of Dennis Rickman'. Johnny Allen is in the pictures.

----------


## di marco

> The odds are: 25-1 Phil Mitchell, 16-1 Sam Mitchell, 12-1 Chrissie Watts, 13-2 Alfie Moon and the joint favourites are Dennis Rickman and Kat Moon at 2-1.


well it cant be phil cos hes in the pics

----------


## di marco

> On the Rexfeatures site, they have 19 pictures of this event and they have called it 'The Funeral of Dennis Rickman'. Johnny Allen is in the pictures.


yeh ive seen those pics, do you know if you can make them bigger on there cos theyre really small?

----------


## crazygirl

> yeh ive seen those pics, do you know if you can make them bigger on there cos theyre really small?


Ii save them into my pictures then look at them in windows picture and fax viewer and zoom in on that

----------


## Siobhan

Dennis can't die.. Poor sharon.. she seems to be burying everyone in her life.. she is cursed

----------


## Soap Addict

> On the Rexfeatures site, they have 19 pictures of this event and they have called it 'The Funeral of Dennis Rickman'. Johnny Allen is in the pictures.


where do i find these pics, i have looked on Rexfeatures, but dont know where i am going from there.

----------


## Siobhan

> The odds are: 25-1 Phil Mitchell, 16-1 Sam Mitchell, 12-1 Chrissie Watts, 13-2 Alfie Moon and the joint favourites are Dennis Rickman and Kat Moon at 2-1.


why would Sharon be alone at the grave of Kat.. has to be dennis.. I thought it might be Johnny but that has been dismissed too

----------


## Potato1992

it might be ian?

----------


## Siobhan

> it might be ian?


interesting... sharon was his best friend..

----------


## chance

its not ian as i have seen a pic of him at the funeral

----------


## chance

> The odds are: 25-1 Phil Mitchell, 16-1 Sam Mitchell, 12-1 Chrissie Watts, 13-2 Alfie Moon and the joint favourites are Dennis Rickman and Kat Moon at 2-1.


phil: nope as he was in the pics

sam:nope as apparently door has been left open and doesnt she run away before xmas anyway?

chrissie :Stick Out Tongue: ossibly but why would sharon be leant over the graveside,she killed her dad!

alfie: doors been left open as he confirmed this but wishful thinking

kat:i wish

dennis: all the signs point to him im afraid

----------


## Tanya

phils not meant to be leaving is he?

----------


## crazygirl

> phils not meant to be leaving is he?


no he is leaving to xmas panto but then coming back he has signed a 12 month contract

----------


## tammyy2j

Door left open for EastEnders star Harman 
Dennis Rickman will reportedly not be killed off when he leaves 'EastEnders' at the end of the year.

According to tabloid reports, Dennis, played by Nigel Harman, will decide to make a new life for himself in the US.

"As far as I know, Dennis Rickman will be left alive - pending a possible return," one source revealed.

 "If Nigel does not want to come back, then, after a decent interval, the part could be re-cast."

The insider added, "It will become increasingly apparent that Dennis needs to put the UK behind him."

I think after Tom being killed would they do that to Sharon again well maybe it would explain breaking up Shannis since Sharon will return to EE later next year. I hope they don't kill him.

----------


## Siobhan

> Door left open for EastEnders star Harman 
> Dennis Rickman will reportedly not be killed off when he leaves 'EastEnders' at the end of the year.


so if door is left open.. who is dead???

----------


## angelblue

Were did you find this babe  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

i think it could be alfie maybe he does kill himself
could someone tell me whick page the link is on for the rex site with the funeral pic on thanks

----------


## Siobhan

> i think it could be alfie maybe he does kill himself
> could someone tell me whick page the link is on for the rex site with the funeral pic on thanks


yeah I would like the link too

----------


## angelblue

This doesnt make sense at all first they say they are doing multiple endings for both couples then they say they are leaving the door open for dennis but now we seeing pics of a funeral 


Are they just trying to confuse us or what

----------


## Siobhan

The funeral is a possible ending for Dennis maybe?

----------


## crazygirl

your probably right siobhan and they wont use it!!

----------


## Siobhan

> your probably right siobhan and they wont use it!!


they are doing a good job with hiding endings.. we are all confused to what is happening at XMas.. Good Call from the EE people  :Bow:

----------


## Florijo

My guess is that Kat and Alfie leave on Christmas Day (apart or together, who knows?) and Dennis dies between Boxing Day and New Year. I say this because he is still alive on Christmas Day as his name is mentioned in a web snippet (see below). 

Filming today: Episode 922 Tx: 26/12/05
STACEY: It's party time.
YOLANDE: You're throwing a party?
STACEY: At Dennis and Sharon's.
YOLANDE: And you're in charge of invitations are you?
STACEY: I'm in charge of everything.

Dennis and Sharon find a new place to live soon so this all fits in with the above snippet.

----------


## angelblue

One think though rexfeatures had photos of the funeral they have taken them off   :Ponder:

----------


## soapyclean

I looked at that link and it says basically cant be found, or we're so wound up wondering who it is, that it ends up being no body  :Big Grin:

----------


## crazygirl

> My guess is that Kat and Alfie leave on Christmas Day (apart or together, who knows?) and Dennis dies between Boxing Day and New Year. I say this because he is still alive on Christmas Day as his name is mentioned in a web snippet (see below). 
> 
> Filming today: Episode 922 Tx: 26/12/05
> STACEY: It's party time.
> YOLANDE: You're throwing a party?
> STACEY: At Dennis and Sharon's.
> YOLANDE: And you're in charge of invitations are you?
> STACEY: I'm in charge of everything.
> 
> Dennis and Sharon find a new place to live soon so this all fits in with the above snippet.


yea they do find a new place phil has a mate who has an empty flat up for rent so they move in there but what about juley is he staying because johnny might kill him for seeing ruby

----------


## Florijo

> johnny might kill him for seeing ruby


One can only hope. Come on Johnny, there is a nice high flyover with Juley's name on it. Or just use the gun, nice and simple.   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Siobhan

> One can only hope. Come on Johnny, there is a nice high flyover with Juley's name on it. Or just use the gun, nice and simple.


or he can hire pauline to bore him to death with her stories of betty and her family...  :Rotfl:

----------


## crazygirl

does anyone else think there flowers on the fence that you can see on the webcam

----------


## angelblue

yeah i saw that yesterday   :Sad:

----------


## soapyclean

nah where's that doorstop??? that is always a good use other than keeping doors open  :Big Grin:

----------


## Florijo

Use the innocent looking ashtray ala Steve Owen and Saskia, Johnny. I'm sure Scarlet's has one. He could hit Juley with the ashtray and then bury Juley's body in Epping Forest and then blame it all on the Mitchells.   :Big Grin:

----------


## squillyfer

Maybe its zoe's funeral lol that could work she could die in spain and be brrought back to be buried in walford that could explain the funeral attendents. Its a long shot and Im living in vain hope

----------


## Siobhan

Just had a funny thought... is it Den??? has his body been release for burial yet since he was dug up???

----------


## lollymay

no they have already had his funeral and chrissie got slapped by peggy and landed on top of the coffin

----------


## Siobhan

> no they have already had his funeral and chrissie got slapped by peggy and landed on top of the coffin


ah yeah.. forgot that... mmmmmm trying to think cause someone confirmed it is not Dennis...

----------


## gbnut

it has to be dennis as he is leaving and sharon and dot are really upet.  that could be why sharon leaves for a while as she is ment to be coming back she is just having a rest ( according to inside soap) she has nothing to stay in walford for,

----------


## soapyclean

just put it in big bold letters why dont you, we DONT want to know it KILLS the fun of trying to figure it out

----------


## soapyclean

from what june brown said on paul ogrady the funeral isnt at xmas

----------


## Siobhan

> just put it in big bold letters why dont you, we DONT want to know it KILLS the fun of trying to figure it out


I agree and I have PMed to find out for myself... 

so who do you think it might be soapyclean??? I am thinking, from clues, Dennis (which we are told it is not), phil or Grant.. that is the only people I can think of who sharon would be alone at a grave for.... but why dot be upset???

----------


## soapyclean

well if its not Dennis, and the funeral is not at xmas then its someone else we've not thought of

----------


## angelblue

Are you sure it not him can someone tell me   :Ponder:

----------


## soapyclean

Just watched Paul O'Grady, June Brown confirmed the funeral is NOT at xmas

----------


## angelblue

yeah but dennis leaves on new years eve any way that doesnt confirm anything does it

----------


## soapyclean

If Dennis is leaving at xmas, and the funeral is AFTER xmas how can they keep him in the morgue for that long????? So it is someone we havent thought of  :Big Grin:

----------


## angelblue

yeah but he dies on new year eve that why

----------


## soapyclean

whose to say it is him that dies??? it could be someone else, as not that many would be there for Dennis anyway

----------


## Florijo

I can see this thread hitting 50 pages in a week or so.   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## soapyclean

yeah can see it, since there are several weeks still too xmas and new years. I'll be peeved if it is Dennis  :Big Grin:

----------


## angelblue

hey i luv dennis said it not him but she hasnt said what it exactly says we dont know

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

61 people think its Dennis  :EEK!:  *faints*

----------


## Flozza

sharon would be devastated

----------


## Flozza

i would be devastated

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> sharon would be devastated


She don't look it..

----------


## angelblue

I have got a theory do you think it is sam funeral that she does a runner on the friday the police look for her and then the mitchells decide to fake her death to get out of it   :Smile:

----------


## Debs

but why would sam be so upset???

maybe it is someone from the past???

----------


## angelblue

Okay i am seriously clutching at straw but could it be one of sharon real parents

----------


## soapyclean

ooooooo love that idea  :Big Grin:  that would explain Peggy's face is either smiling or she's got the sun in her eyes, but wouldnt explain Sharon and Dot, unless they see who did it and cant say?

----------


## Bryan

> but why would sam be so upset???
> 
> maybe it is someone from the past???


debs weve clarified its sharon not sam at the graveside   :Smile:

----------


## squillyfer

None of it makes sense if it is dennis then sharon doesnt exactly look very upset and yet thats the only real logical explanation any of us can come too. I just cant see them killing him off. As much as he says he's never coming back he is an asset to ee and surely they would be hoping that in some point in the future he would come back.
 I think it is dennis though and recent spoilers would indicate that dennis gets into trouble with johnny this could lead to his death

Inside soap says: Chrissie continues causing trouble from behind bars. 

Now she knows the truth about Andy's death, will she get her revenge on Johnny for humiliating her by making sure Dennis finds out and then making sure that Johnny knows Dennis knows?

Andys death is one thing that dennis could certainly get into trouble with johnny over

----------


## Chris_2k11

> but why would sam be so upset???
> 
> maybe it is someone from the past???


Haha I thought it was Sam at first too   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

any way it cant be dennis because he filmed his last sceans 5th november

----------


## angelblue

yeah he did but apparently sharon is still fliming they didnt finish on the same day

----------


## BlackKat

> any way it cant be dennis because he filmed his last sceans 5th november


And? 6-8 weeks in advance puts it's last scenes airing around X-mas and New Years Eve. We already know he leaves at Christmas/New Years anyway. So if this is when the death takes place then yes, it can be Dennis.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

but on the radio it said they are leaving the doors open for him to come back

----------


## Debs

> debs weve clarified its sharon not sam at the graveside


 
sorry im having one of those days ( weeks even LOL) i meant sharon must have been reading something about sam!!!

----------


## Debs

> any way it cant be dennis because he filmed his last sceans 5th november


 
so it could be dennis then coz he dosent need to act if he dead does he  :Rotfl:  

unless they do that put teh actors in the coffin!! LOL

----------


## Material Girl

I have a terrible feeling it could be Dennis.  :Sad:

----------


## Kim

> Okay i am seriously clutching at straw but could it be one of sharon real parents


Sharon's mum doesn't want to know her as we found when Sharon traced her, so it can't be as Sharon wouldn't really care and I doubt that if one of her biological parents died anyone would even tell her.

----------


## Kim

[QUOTE=soapyclean]whose to say it is him that dies??? it could be someone else, as not that many would be there for Dennis anyway[/QUOTE

Yeah, but people would come for Sharon and to show respect for a neighbour, and I can't see Sharon being that sad if anyone in Walford other than Dennis was to die.

----------


## Layne

i can't be bothered to go through this thread and read the pages i've missed but can someone please tell me, why on earth has sharon got a vote, i mean shes at the funeral for gods sake! lol

sorry i found it funny thats all x

----------


## Tamzi

People have also voted for Ian and Johnny Allen. They are both at the funeral!
xxx

----------


## xCharliex

Heres the proof, Ian IS at the funeral. Also the funeral takes place next year after crimbo according to June Brown who was on the Paul O'Grady show earlier

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I think it's probably Dennis too.
OMG it's sooooo annoying,but also soooo Exciting not knowing haha lol!!

----------


## di marco

> Ii save them into my pictures then look at them in windows picture and fax viewer and zoom in on that


ok ill try that thanks  :Smile:

----------


## soapyclean

ok who ISNT at the funeral? could it be Sams funeral and do a Den???

----------


## di marco

> ok who ISNT at the funeral? could it be Sams funeral and do a Den???


the only people i can think of who arent at the funeral and are leaving are kat, alfie, dennis, chrissie, sam and nana. sam leaves this week so it cant be her, chrissies in jail and i doubt people would go to her funeral, nanas being cremated isnt she so it cant be her, so that leaves alfie, kat and dennis, if it was alfie or kat why are none of the family there except stacey? unless they filmed this scene to leak pics making people think its going to happen and then not use it after all

----------


## xCharliex

The funeral isnt on until next year! So its not Nanas, as Alfie leaves at crimbo, so does Kat

I think its out of Dennis, Sam and Chrissie

----------


## soapyclean

AS  you said Sams leaving soon, Chrissie is in court, if it was why isnt Jake at the top of the grave??? I doubt that many would come to her funeral, let alone have Sharon cry at her grave site like that..

----------


## Florijo

Apparantly June Brown was on the Paul O'Grady show last night saying how she hated filming fake funerals for alternative scenes. I did not watch it myself but someone said on another forum that that is what she said. Can anyone confirm that June said this? If she did say this then that would be interesting, I mean she may have been talking about previous storylines but she may not...  :Searchme:   :Confused: 

Argh, this is all doing my head in, but it is great to see EE creating this sort of interest in its storylines again, instead of endless headlines about the casts behaviour and a 'dying' soap. Well done Kate Harwood.   :Cheer:

----------


## angelblue

yes florijo she did say that why i am doubts now   :Ponder:

----------


## Florijo

It is all one big mystery. I still think it will be Dennis but I have my doubts as _everything_ points to it being Dennis and it would be no great surprise for the viewer if it was him. That is why I think something is not quite right here. Also what June said adds to this.

----------


## xCharliex

> Apparantly June Brown was on the Paul O'Grady show last night saying how she hated filming fake funerals for alternative scenes. I did not watch it myself but someone said on another forum that that is what she said. Can anyone confirm that June said this? If she did say this then that would be interesting, I mean she may have been talking about previous storylines but she may not...  
> 
> Argh, this is all doing my head in, but it is great to see EE creating this sort of interest in its storylines again, instead of endless headlines about the casts behaviour and a 'dying' soap. Well done Kate Harwood.


If you read further up you will see i wrote this already, i saw the show myself

----------


## Florijo

> If you read further up you will see i wrote this already, i saw the show myself


Sorry, I did not see your post.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## soapyclean

She also stated that these shots were AFTER xmas and since Dennis leaves at xmas how can it be his funeral that would mean its a jan funeral

----------


## instinct

I still say its Ruby, if u look at the bottom of page 6 you will see my reasons.

----------


## angelblue

> She also stated that these shots were AFTER xmas and since Dennis leaves at xmas how can it be his funeral that would mean its a jan funeral


He doesnt leave at xmas he leaves in the new year   :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

Well if Dennis is murdered, then they would have to wait a while before they could bury his body, so his funeral would be in January.

----------


## crazygirl

i think its just an alternative ending that they probably wont be using

----------


## dddMac1

i think it could be Dennis but i don't know

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I don't really mind who it is, but i'm going for Johnny i think, but it's probably Dennis.

----------


## Siobhan

> i think its just an alternative ending that they probably wont be using


that is what I have been saying but it is fun to guess

----------


## soapyclean

more fun to guess than it is to know out right  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> more fun to guess than it is to know out right


totally agree and so far I have had 3 different stories on this so I am still none the wiser

----------


## Siobhan

I have seen the pic and why would the mitchells and Ian be at dennis's grave side.. I didn't think they liked him....

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I have seen the pic and why would the mitchells and Ian be at dennis's grave side.. I didn't think they liked him....


Well Ian and Phil might be there to suport Sharon.

----------


## Siobhan

> Well Ian and Phil might be there to suport Sharon.


And Pauline??? do you think she would be that hypocritical and turn up all sorrowful at his funeral.. the pic does show all the group so dennis could be in the people missing from photo... oh I like this guessing game

----------


## crazygirl

> that is what I have been saying but it is fun to guess


it is fun to guess it makes me feel like a teenager again!!

----------


## callummc

all bets have gotta be on dennis

----------


## crazygirl

i think its dennis

----------


## angelblue

Well if i remember correctly a few weeks an go that one couple would leave together and another will split up for ever so it must be dennis then  :Ponder:

----------


## sean 4 eva

i think it is dennis as he is the only one who dosent want to return  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sean 4 eva

i think it is dennis as he dosent want to come back to eastenders

----------


## the_watts_rule

In one of the people (newspaper) pics. One of the crowd looks like Dennis

----------


## angelblue

What in todays newspaper

----------


## Siobhan

> In one of the people (newspaper) pics. One of the crowd looks like Dennis


did anyone else see that and can we have a look too???

----------


## JustJodi

> And Pauline??? do you think she would be that hypocritical and turn up all sorrowful at his funeral.. the pic does show all the group so dennis could be in the people missing from photo... oh I like this guessing game


*Dunno why but I sorta think it might be Chrissie,, but again why would Sharon be kneeling at the grave...she surely wouldn't miss her daddys murderer...OOOOHHHHH but its fun guessing and analyzing things too,,*

----------


## angelblue

> *Dunno why but I sorta think it might be Chrissie,, but again why would Sharon be kneeling at the grave...she surely wouldn't miss her daddys murderer...OOOOHHHHH but its fun guessing and analyzing things too,,*


I think its a possible justjodi even though chrissie lied and killed sharon saw her as part of her family

----------


## Siobhan

> I think its a possible justjodi even though chrissie lied and killed sharon saw her as part of her family


doesn't explain why the mitchells are there!!.. they hated her..
Still don't think it is Dennis.. pauline hated him and so did the mitchells... mmmmmmm still wondering who it could be.. 

Maybe as Chrissie is Den's legal wife she decides to be a B***H and have his body moved to a different grave!!!

----------


## angelblue

> doesn't explain why the mitchells are there!!.. they hated her..
> Still don't think it is Dennis.. pauline hated him and so did the mitchells... mmmmmmm still wondering who it could be.. 
> 
> Maybe as Chrissie is Den's legal wife she decides to be a B***H and have his body moved to a different grave!!!


The mitchells might be their to gloat siobhan

----------


## Siobhan

> The mitchells might be their to gloat siobhan


possible.. do you think they would be that bad.. someone on the boards said they seen a bigger pic of the graveside and it looks like Dennis is in the crowds.

EE writers must be loving this.. releasing only bits of photos and having us all guessing... clever them

----------


## angelblue

Watch this morning now sharon marshall got news on the funeral

----------


## Siobhan

> Watch this morning now sharon marshall got news on the funeral


I am at work.. please let me know what happens.. PM me cause some people want to keep guessing

----------


## JustJodi

> doesn't explain why the mitchells are there!!.. they hated her..
> Still don't think it is Dennis.. pauline hated him and so did the mitchells... mmmmmmm still wondering who it could be.. 
> 
> Maybe as Chrissie is Den's legal wife she decides to be a B***H and have his body moved to a different grave!!!


*dang that would be a good one too Siobhan but how is Chrissie managing to do that from behind bars,,but why is every one wearing black??Sharon is wearing her old black outfit again * 
*I seem to recall some odd fellas carrying a wooden coffin ,, I do not know the funeral customs in UK  so isn't it normal for them to have selected pall bearers and they carry it out on their shoulders ?? these guys were just carrying it ... oooh  lets do some more analyzing   *

----------


## JustJodi

> Watch this morning now sharon marshall got news on the funeral


U lucky girl,, I can not get Sharon Marshall in Holland so give us the dirt sweetie  who is kickin up daisies ??? :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

> *dang that would be a good one too Siobhan but how is Chrissie managing to do that from behind bars,,but why is every one wearing black??Sharon is wearing her old black outfit again * 
> *I seem to recall some odd fellas carrying a wooden coffin ,, I do not know the funeral customs in UK so isn't it normal for them to have selected pall bearers and they carry it out on their shoulders ?? these guys were just carrying it ... oooh lets do some more analyzing  *


Vicky??? would explain why Pauline is there at the front with Sharon and Ian is there too

----------


## JustJodi

> Vicky??? would explain why Pauline is there at the front with Sharon and Ian is there too


*Why would they bury Vicky in Walford ??? Wasn't she in Florida with her mommy Michelle ??? Pauline might just be an extra body for the funeral  No one actually has mentiond Vicky in AGES.. and she didn't attend Dens funeral .. so ummm *

----------


## angelblue

Oh i dont know what to believe

----------


## Siobhan

> *Why would they bury Vicky in Walford ??? Wasn't she in Florida with her mommy Michelle ??? Pauline might just be an extra body for the funeral  No one actually has mentiond Vicky in AGES.. and she didn't attend Dens funeral .. so ummm *


I am just suggesting people and getting the detective juices flowing on this...

----------


## Florijo

Well Sharon on This Morning said it is between Chrissie and Dennis but then she mentioned how it was not Alfie (showed a little clip of Shane saying that he was not leaving in a coffin) then she said something about how it was one of the four leaving (Kat, Alfie, Dennis or Chrissie). So no clues there.

----------


## angelblue

> Well Sharon on This Morning said it is between Chrissie and Dennis but then she mentioned how it was not Alfie (showed a little clip of Shane saying that he was not leaving in a coffin) then she said something about how it was one of the four leaving (Kat, Alfie, Dennis or Chrissie). So no clues there.


Florijo i think paul ross was trying to tell us it was chrissie maybe he is throwing us off scent   :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

> Florijo i think paul ross was trying to tell us it was chrissie maybe he is throwing us off scent


Ok from what Sharon Marshal has said.. it has to be Dennis.. Can you see sharon coming out in for Chrissie funeral?? and there would be a lot more Slaters if it was Kat....

----------


## angelblue

> Ok from what Sharon Marshal has said.. it has to be Dennis.. Can you see sharon coming out in for Chrissie funeral?? and there would be a lot more Slaters if it was Kat....


Oh its dennis i hope he fakes his death but i doubt

----------


## Florijo

I could see Sharon going to Chrissie's funeral. She may go just to draw a line under the whole thing and move on, like Mel did when she went to Steve's funeral. Sharon may be upset because Chrissie never really paid for what she did. I think I am definatly ruling out it being Alfie or Kat though.

----------


## Siobhan

:Ponder:  :Ponder: mmmm possibly.. Do you think sharon would allow her to be buried with Den and let them fight it out in Hell????

----------


## gbnut

this morning did not say anymore than what we already knew. i still think it is Dennis.  i agree that it is not Kat or alfie as the door is being left open for them.

----------


## Florijo

Well it was said that the door was being left open for Dennis and Chrissie as well but we know that the door is not being left open for one poor Walfordian. 

She might allow her to be buried with Den but I can't see it as Den is buried with Angie and Sharon would not want Chrissie buried there too.

----------


## callummc

> mmmm possibly.. Do you think sharon would allow her to be buried with Den and let them fight it out in Hell????


no sharon would not allow her to be buried with her mum and dad,mind you with them 3 down one hole it would be more interesting than ee

----------


## crazygirl

i bet its nothing and they wont even be a funeral

----------


## JustJodi

> mmmm possibly.. Do you think sharon would allow her to be buried with Den and let them fight it out in Hell????


*can u see a EE Halloween special staring Chrissie and Den in purgatory ???( my spelling just went to heck )  HEY MODS  CAN WE GET A SPELL CHECK ON THIS THINGIE ??? *

----------


## Florijo

I'd like to see a Halloween special staring Angie and Den Watts, Cindy Beale, Trevor Morgan, Tom Banks, Barry and Roy Evans, Paul Trueman, Steve Owen, Tiffany Mitchell and Andy Hunter. They could all come back to haunt the people of Walford. Trevor coming back to terrorise Little Mo would make good viewing. He would make her suffer for inflicting 'Molfie' on the audience.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

> i bet its nothing and they wont even be a funeral


 
im thinking that too, its just done to fool us into thinking that dennis will die!

----------


## JustJodi

> im thinking that too, its just done to fool us into thinking that dennis will die!


*Debs it won't be the first time they have fooled us  ????*

----------


## Siobhan

> *Debs it won't be the first time they have fooled us  ????*


Well done EE.. they have us all thinking :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

> Well done EE.. they have us all thinking


*Scary thought that EE has got us thinking  hee hee*

----------


## Siobhan

unrelated post..

----------


## squillyfer

> Ok from what Sharon Marshal has said.. it has to be Dennis.. Can you see sharon coming out in for Chrissie funeral?? and there would be a lot more Slaters if it was Kat....


Its not just that TAO said an interview that she definatly wasnt being killed off

----------


## Siobhan

> Its not just that TAO said an interview that she definatly wasnt being killed off


Ok so we know it is not Alfie, Kat or Chrissie.. but someone said they seen a photo with Dennis at the graveside.. so if that is to believed it has to be Den's body been exhumed unless they won't use this or they do a Home and Away and show Dennis there as  ghost watching over Sharon.

Still doesn't explain why Pauline is there.. she really hates Dennis..

----------


## gbnut

they were not sure if it was dennis just someone that sort of looked like him!!!

so i  would not take that as he was there!!!!!!!!!

plus the paper was not named!!!!!!!

----------


## Siobhan

> they were not sure if it was dennis just someone that sort of looked like him!!!
> 
> so i  would not take that as he was there!!!!!!!!!
> 
> plus the paper was not named!!!!!!!


that is why I said "if it is to be believed".. I have been asking for copy of the pic that was seen

This is good.. doing a lot of thinking here...

----------


## crazygirl

so sharon marshall asked alfie if he was going in a coffin and he said 'no the door has been left open for me' and she then aked him if he was going back and he said'i hope so' so it's not alfie that has died so she reckons it's out of chrissie or dennis

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Didn't think it was Alfie anyway,because then it would be Jake and Kat grieving,and not Sharon.
But anyway i am glad to hear that it's not Alfie,because i really want Alfie and Kat to leave together and live happily ever after lol.

----------


## Florijo

TPTB might have changed their minds about leaving the door open for one of them. Just because Tracy said in an interview that she was not being killed off does not make it true. The producers may have since changed their minds about keeping the door left open for her and just told Tracy to say that. I'm not saying that has happened in this case but John Yorke and Tony Jordan know how to play the confusion game well as they had great success with 'Who Shot Phil?' etc.

----------


## crazygirl

tracy has five differant endings even she does not know which one there going to use

----------


## Siobhan

> TPTB might have changed their minds about leaving the door open for one of them. Just because Tracy said in an interview that she was not being killed off does not make it true. The producers may have since changed their minds about keeping the door left open for her and just told Tracy to say that. I'm not saying that has happened in this case but John Yorke and Tony Jordan know how to play the confusion game well as they had great success with 'Who Shot Phil?' etc.


So the photo that was in the paper is to put us of the scent.. We know at least 5 people are leaving, Kat, Alfie, Chrissie, Dennis and Sharon.. So if EE have done 5 different endings then anyone of these could die...

----------


## JustJodi

*ok lets all start playing detective.. and see who we think will be the VICTIM of foul play..Isn't Johnny among the ones leaving as well ?? or is he leaving a much later date ???And wasn't the door left open for him as well ...* 
*Problem I see is who else would bring Sharon to her knees at the open grave if not Dennis,, I do not see her mourning Kat or Alfie.. Some one mentioned Pauline being there among the mourners,, granted she sure didn't like Dennis , but she would have been there FOR Sharon.*

----------


## Siobhan

ah Jodi.. what I am saying is that photo could be just a leak and we are all assume it is Dennis for reasons you mentioned but What if EE don't use it and one of the other are murdered instead????

The photo could be a red herring in the detective game and it is going to be the last person we think off..

----------


## Jojo

wasnt there talk of possible re-casting Dennis aswell, which yes, we all thought was a ridiculous idea, but i am sure there was talk of it.  And like you said Siobhan, I think all of this is a ploy to take us of the scent of what is really going to happen.  The "Who shot Phil" story was completely secret except that we knew someone was going to shoot Phil.  So this could be in the same context, 6 different characters leaving, 6 funerals shot, 1 leaked to the press  :Searchme:   I haven't a clue really, but hope that this storyline isn't completely leaked, just so there is one surprise in store for us over the next few months  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Florijo

There was a rumor about Dennis being re-cast but I think it was untrue (see http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/...d.php?t=280016 for the evidence).

----------


## Jojo

My main thought is that all of this is a ruse to get us thinking about who it could be and that the same funeral could have been filmed a number of times, but with different characters missing dependant on who is in the coffin - they have been able to keep secrets before, so hopefully they will be able to do it again.  And can you imagine if it is Dennis - poor Sharon, how many more people in her life that she loves can she lose to death/murder etc - the girl would need to be committed if this were the case lol

----------


## Siobhan

I am hoping not Dennis or Kat.. would be too sad for both Sharon and Alfie to lose 2 big people in their lives this year

----------


## Kim

Sharon Marshall said on this morning that it is either Dennis or Chrissie so it must be Chrissie as Sharon wouldn't be devastated if Chrissie dies.

----------


## soapyclean

eeny meeny miney mo catch a murderer by the toe, if he/she squeals then we'll know eeny meeny miney mo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> eeny meeny miney mo catch a murderer by the toe, if he/she squeals then we'll know eeny meeny miney mo


so it's mo!!!  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Must be Chrissie, Sharon feels bad anyhow. She does not really hate Chrissie.

----------


## Becksfanz

I've found out that its Dennis, I really hope not! Coz I would hate EE if they kill him off! I will reckon that EE is pathetic if he is killed off coz EE is trying to get viewers to come back by getting the Mitchells back but wil still lose some viewers if they'r going 2 kill Dennis off.

----------


## CORINNE

maybe it's going to be another Den Watts - you like father like son and all that.  As Dennis is under serious threat and also Sharon is threatened maybe, Dennis fakes his own death in order to keep Sharon and hopefully their baby safe!

----------


## Kim

> I've found out that its Dennis, I really hope not! Coz I would hate EE if they kill him off! I will reckon that EE is pathetic if he is killed off coz EE is trying to get viewers to come back by getting the Mitchells back but wil still lose some viewers if they'r going 2 kill Dennis off.


Yeah, EE never learn.

----------


## sean 4 eva

come into my thread called the queen vic were you can talk about anything

----------


## crazygirl

> come into my thread called the queen vic were you can talk about anything


why your thread?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> come into my thread called the queen vic were you can talk about anything


That's very random, besides is closed as it hasn't got a point to it.

----------


## di marco

> I've found out that its Dennis, I really hope not! Coz I would hate EE if they kill him off! I will reckon that EE is pathetic if he is killed off coz EE is trying to get viewers to come back by getting the Mitchells back but wil still lose some viewers if they'r going 2 kill Dennis off.


but dennis is leaving anyway so ee are going to lose the same amount of viewers whether hes killed or whether he just leaves

----------


## di marco

> maybe it's going to be another Den Watts - you like father like son and all that.  As Dennis is under serious threat and also Sharon is threatened maybe, Dennis fakes his own death in order to keep Sharon and hopefully their baby safe!


baby?  :Confused:

----------


## di marco

> they were not sure if it was dennis just someone that sort of looked like him!!!
> 
> so i  would not take that as he was there!!!!!!!!!
> 
> plus the paper was not named!!!!!!!


someone posted a pic on here of that newspaper circling a head asking if it was dennis, its quite a few pages back though

----------


## di marco

wow the poll results are huge for dennis!

----------


## di marco

i think the death is either going to be dennis or johnny and i think its got something to do with the feud going to happen between them. cos i read the sun tv mag yesterday and it says that johnny is angry with sharon for selling the vic to the mitchells and warns dennis to keep sharon away from him (or something like that). also if the things are true that dennis finds out about andy, then thats something else theyre going to clash over. therefore the pics of the funeral could be of any of the 2 cos if it was dennis then weve already discussed why sharon and dot would be there etc. but if its johnny then dennis could have killed him and sharon is mourning at johnnys grave, not for johnny, but cos of what dennis has done. the mitchells have a smirk on their face and they dont like johnny and other people like dot and pauline would be there cos theyve known johnny for ages and ian would be there cos he didnt hate johnny and johnny was going to help him buy the vic

----------


## Kim

Yeah, I read that aswell. It said 'Sharon and Dennis are so happy, the only cloud hanging over them is Johnny'.....

----------


## Kim

> maybe it's going to be another Den Watts - you like father like son and all that.  As Dennis is under serious threat and also Sharon is threatened maybe, Dennis fakes his own death in order to keep Sharon and hopefully their baby safe!


  :Confused:  Sharon is infertile

----------


## di marco

> Sharon is infertile


thats what i thought and i havent heard anything about a baby so i was confused!

----------


## feelingyellow

> i think the death is either going to be dennis or johnny and i think its got something to do with the feud going to happen between them. cos i read the sun tv mag yesterday and it says that johnny is angry with sharon for selling the vic to the mitchells and warns dennis to keep sharon away from him (or something like that). also if the things are true that dennis finds out about andy, then thats something else theyre going to clash over. therefore the pics of the funeral could be of any of the 2 cos if it was dennis then weve already discussed why sharon and dot would be there etc. but if its johnny then dennis could have killed him and sharon is mourning at johnnys grave, not for johnny, but cos of what dennis has done. the mitchells have a smirk on their face and they dont like johnny and other people like dot and pauline would be there cos theyve known johnny for ages and ian would be there cos he didnt hate johnny and johnny was going to help him buy the vic


yeah, your probably right, eastenders hopefully will keep a secret until we see it so then it's better - though i'm desperate to find out, i wouldn't mind that much if dennis dies (he's fab and all but i'm not obsessed!) but if johnny dies i'll be skipping merrily!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

> , i wouldn't mind that much if dennis dies (he's fab and all but i'm not obsessed!) but if johnny dies i'll be skipping merrily!


I wouldn't mind either but better if Johnny dies, the character has been boring for quite some time now.

----------


## di marco

> yeah, your probably right, eastenders hopefully will keep a secret until we see it so then it's better - though i'm desperate to find out, i wouldn't mind that much if dennis dies (he's fab and all but i'm not obsessed!) but if johnny dies i'll be skipping merrily!


i wont mind if dennis dies either, when i first heard i was like noooooooooo dennis cant die, but then i thought hes leaving anyway so they might as well kill him!

----------


## littlemo

> i wont mind if dennis dies either, when i first heard i was like noooooooooo dennis cant die, but then i thought hes leaving anyway so they might as well kill him!


True. But there's always the chance Nigel could come back. Letitia Dean is returning, there's plenty of scope for future storylines. He does seem to be set against quitting though, so I suppose we have to accept his deicison. If the writing was a bit better, like what it was when he first arrived, I think he would feel differently.

----------


## di marco

> True. But there's always the chance Nigel could come back. Letitia Dean is returning, there's plenty of scope for future storylines. He does seem to be set against quitting though, so I suppose we have to accept his deicison. If the writing was a bit better, like what it was when he first arrived, I think he would feel differently.


yeh i suppose nothings ever definite but i doubt nigel will come back especially as he said he wont. i know killing him makes sure he cant come back but i think thats a better way of him leaving than for him to just go somewhere and not return

----------


## Kim

> yeh i suppose nothings ever definite but i doubt nigel will come back especially as he said he wont. i know killing him makes sure he cant come back but i think thats a better way of him leaving than for him to just go somewhere and not return


Yeah, but it will destroy Sharon. But then again we don't exactly wan't her going in and out all the time.

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, but it will destroy Sharon. But then again we don't exactly wan't her going in and out all the time.


yeh sharon will be devastated but shes coming back next year so they will have to split sharon and dennis up anyway

----------


## littlemo

> yeh sharon will be devastated but shes coming back next year so they will have to split sharon and dennis up anyway


Yes but to have such a devestating ending to their relationship is really sad. Especially when she just found out about Den 3 months ago. I'd feel better if I knew that Dennis was out there somewhere, so that if Sharon needed him she would still be able to call on him for support (even if we don't get to see him on screen). Before Vicki arrived Sharon had nobody, and then suddenly family started appearing from everywhere, and now she has peole who care about her. Dennis is a very important person in her life, and it's just terrible for her to have to go back to the way things were. 

Dennis told her not so long ago that she'd never be alone, and now it looks like it's set to happen.

----------


## di marco

i dont think it can be johnny cos hes in a webcam script from january (5th i think) so unless the funerals after that it cant be him

----------


## mara jade

Heard some where it's either Chrissie or Dennis's funeral.

But I think it could be all hipe. Remember that EE has been filming alternate endings for this years christmas story lines. May be this is a false story.

----------


## angelblue

Look on the webcam updates babe you will see

----------


## mara jade

Thanks angelblue. Looks like if Dennis is to be killed off it will all happen the night of new years eve, as why would sharron be having a party at her place.

----------


## Siobhan

maybe he doesn't show up to the party and that is what raises suspicion

BTW welcome to the boards Mara Jade

----------


## crazygirl

it is dennis it cant be anyone else

----------


## Suzanne

Just thought I would throw this into the mix - how about Patrick Trueman? Is he in any of the pictures? Patrick finds out that Johnny Allen is somehow responsible for Paul's death (remember the phone call that Andy made that sealed Paul's fate? Could Andy have been ringing Johnny?).  Patrick confronts Johnny and Johnny kills Patrick.

----------


## Siobhan

very very interesting idea.. that is another to add to the murder victims....

----------


## JustJodi

> very very interesting idea.. that is another to add to the murder victims....


I agree I hadn't thought about Patrick,, and Yes he would have been on Johnny if he had known,, yeaaaaa thats another good one !!!!

----------


## Kim

> Just thought I would throw this into the mix - how about Patrick Trueman? Is he in any of the pictures? Patrick finds out that Johnny Allen is somehow responsible for Paul's death (remember the phone call that Andy made that sealed Paul's fate? Could Andy have been ringing Johnny?).  Patrick confronts Johnny and Johnny kills Patrick.


I think it is certain to be Dennis- why would Sharon be devastated if Patrick was murdered? I think that the phone call Andy made was to one of Johnny's associates.

----------


## crazygirl

on the front cover of one of the soap mags it has a picture of dennis, johnny and i cant remember the 3rd person it says who's going to be murdered or something along those lines, wish i had bought it now!

----------


## Suzanne

> I think it is certain to be Dennis- why would Sharon be devastated if Patrick was murdered? I think that the phone call Andy made was to one of Johnny's associates.


Sharon kneeling at the side of the grave could be a red herring.  I think the whole of the square would turn out for Patrick - not sure that they would for Dennis though.  It makes sense to me, for the simple reason that Patrick and Yolande have now got a big story line (the first in ages) and that's bringing them more into the front.  

Also, the whole thing about 'one couple leaving together, and one seperated forever' - we have all assumed it's Sharon and Dennis and Kat and Alfie, BUT we are forgetting about the other couples on the square as those couples haven't had any major storylines of late.

One last point - there hasn't been any closure for either Paul's murder or Andy's, and by getting Johnny for both, it would give the writers a clean slate to get some great stories going.

----------


## di marco

> on the front cover of one of the soap mags it has a picture of dennis, johnny and i cant remember the 3rd person it says who's going to be murdered or something along those lines, wish i had bought it now!


cool, anyone bought the mag?

----------


## crazygirl

i might have to buy it tomorrow, if i do i wil scan it

----------


## di marco

> i might have to buy it tomorrow, if i do i wil scan it


ok thanks  :Smile:

----------


## gbnut

it is Alfie and the mag says nothing that we do not know.

it is on inside soap

----------


## angelblue

> it is Alfie and the mag says nothing that we do not know.
> 
> it is on inside soap


Alfie doesnt die he already confirmed that the door was being left open i think its dennis but i hope its a fake death but i doubt it   :Ponder:

----------


## gbnut

> Alfie doesnt die he already confirmed that the door was being left open i think its dennis but i hope its a fake death but i doubt it


I know alfie does not die !!!

the third person on the front of the mag is Alfie!!!!!!!  not that alfie will die

----------


## angelblue

> I know alfie does not die !!!
> 
> the third person on the front of the mag is Alfie!!!!!!!  not that alfie will die



Oh sorry so its johnny,alfie and dennis it obvious who dies then

----------


## Tanya

i'm so confused  now, i thought whoever it was dies on christmas day but those xmas spoilers don't say anything :'(

----------


## crazygirl

ok lets face it nobody is getting murdered someone has been having us on!

----------


## BlackKat

I think they die at Christmas -- this could be any time around Christmas, not just Christmas Day.

----------


## angelblue

Read the new year spoilers they will tell you   :Smile:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> ok lets face it nobody is getting murdered someone has been having us on!


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

> ok lets face it nobody is getting murdered someone has been having us on!


Dennis is getting murdered.

----------

